# So1948 Monocycle



## toyman (Nov 21, 2022)

1948 Monocycle This is a rare motorbike kit.It is complete,rebuilt and ready to mount on your bike.I have only seen 3 of these in all my years of collecting.The motor was rebuilt and bench tested.There is a video included in the pictures of it being started and running.It starts very easy.The paint is new and excellent.They start easy and run good.I have shown pictures of my other one for comparison. Also some old advertising.If you like super rare stuff then this one is for you.You will never find another one.Can be mounted on any kind of bike easily.. actual shipping


----------



## toyman (Nov 21, 2022)




----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 21, 2022)

Does the rear fender have to be cut to install this?


----------



## Dra (Nov 21, 2022)

Weeeee leeeee🤩


----------



## MrMonark13 (Nov 21, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> Does the rear fender have to be cut to install this?



Yes


----------



## Thee (Nov 21, 2022)

What about the rear belt drive wheel ?


----------



## toyman (Nov 21, 2022)

Thee said:


> What about the rear belt drive wheel ?



I have the belt shieve for it.It is included


----------



## toyman (Nov 21, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> Does the rear fender have to be cut to install this?



I will get a picture of the belt set up tomorrow


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Nov 21, 2022)

HOLA _!_ to all the cabers'' Does the rear axle hub, has to be a special extra long, to put together, and tight and keep all the parts???


----------



## toyman (Nov 25, 2022)

MEKANIXFIX said:


> HOLA _!_ to all the cabers'' Does the rear axle hub, has to be a special extra long, to put together, and tight and keep all the parts???



No the regular axle works fine.Just mount the kit and go.The rear fender has to be notched like a whizzer fender but on the top.Check out the picture


----------



## toyman (Nov 25, 2022)

MrMonark13 said:


> Yes



Just like a Whizzer cut out but on the top of the fender.Thats it then just bolt the motor on you are ready to drive.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 25, 2022)

Do you have a pic of the fender without the kit on it?


----------



## toyman (Nov 25, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> Do you have a pic of the fender without the kit on it?



No but it is cut out just like a Whizzer so the belt clears it.Very simple to start and drive.Just raise or lower the handle on the side to engage or disengage the belt


----------

